# Samsung Flat Panel Repair #2



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

of there is a problem with the heat, why not move them?


----------



## shumakerscott (Jan 11, 2008)

Next time I will put a little piece of radiant heat shield on them. Even foil would probably be ok. dorf dude...


----------



## bofusmosby (Apr 30, 2007)

Shu

The problem with the failure is not the heat. This is what I do for a living. Been a repair tech for over 33 years. When they (the manufacturers) build these sets, they are putting in capacitors that are not rated a high enough voltage. THIS is causing these to fail. They could make these sets last longer, but they don't want them to. More and more of a disposible society.

I guess you could use the extra money for your house building job. :yes: It always comes in handy!


----------



## shumakerscott (Jan 11, 2008)

I put higher rated caps in, thats why they are a little bigger. dorf dude...


----------



## bofusmosby (Apr 30, 2007)

Good job! That what I always do. You see, you took care of the cause without knowing it. Also, I might add, be sure and install high-temp 105 degree caps as well.


----------



## lynnster (Sep 26, 2010)

hello i was wondering u seem to know about tv repair maybe you could tell me why my sound stop working on a 52'' RCA bigscreen pic is perfect but no sound, but a low popping noise. thanks


----------



## bofusmosby (Apr 30, 2007)

The first thing you need to do is to turn the TV off, and unplug the AC power cord. Let it sit unplugged for maybe 15 minutes, then plug it back in and try it. Are you on cable, and using a cable box? If so, the cable box can cause this. If you have a VCR or a DVD player, try using one of these and see if you have any sound. There is no way that I can talk you through a repair on a problem like this, but just trying to make sure that your TV is the problem, and not something else. 

Try unplugging it first, and see what happens.


----------



## shumakerscott (Jan 11, 2008)

Check the power supply caps. If it is letting un-filtered voltage through then that could cause your problem. Look for bulging or cracked tops. dorf dude...


----------



## spaceman spif (Jul 28, 2009)

Hmmmm...I've been thinking of getting a plasma tv soon, and was looking into the Samsung vs. the Panasonic. I've heard of repair issues like this with the Samsung. What have any of you seen/heard with regards to the Panasonic plasmas?


----------



## Kellie Dobbie (Aug 1, 2010)

shumakerscott said:


> I put higher rated caps in, thats why they are a little bigger. dorf dude...


I just wanna know, when you say you put in higher rated caps, do you mean you used caps with higher voltage rating, higher capacitance or both. This is the same problem I encountered with my Samsung LCD monitor.


----------



## ttech (Sep 18, 2008)

The capacitor problem has little do to with voltage or heat. It is a result of a stolen electrolyte formula that was not complete. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Capacitor_plague

The replacement caps must be Low ESR capacitors. Off the shelf Radio Shack capacitors will fail due to their ERS rating.


----------



## shumakerscott (Jan 11, 2008)

Kellie Dobbie said:


> I just wanna know, when you say you put in higher rated caps, do you mean you used caps with higher voltage rating, higher capacitance or both. This is the same problem I encountered with my Samsung LCD monitor.


Higher Voltage. You should get as close to the same capacitance as possibe. dorf dude...


----------



## shumakerscott (Jan 11, 2008)

ttech said:


> The capacitor problem has little do to with voltage or heat. It is a result of a stolen electrolyte formula that was not complete.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Capacitor_plague
> 
> The replacement caps must be Low ESR capacitors. Off the shelf Radio Shack capacitors will fail due to their ERS rating.


Great link , thanks for sharing. I hope I can make a little extra $$ fixing these problems. dorf dude...


----------



## shumakerscott (Jan 11, 2008)

spaceman spif said:


> Hmmmm...I've been thinking of getting a plasma tv soon, and was looking into the Samsung vs. the Panasonic. I've heard of repair issues like this with the Samsung. What have any of you seen/heard with regards to the Panasonic plasmas?


My Samsung which is over 2 years old is working fine. dorf dude...


----------

